# Switching Tanks Need Advice



## Chauncey (Oct 23, 2011)

I currently have two fish tanks a 10 gal and a 55. my rhom is the 10 gallon it was only supposed to be temporary and i plan on keeping it that way so I'm moving him to the 55. The is a problem though I use the 55 for my fancy guppies and recently i was housing feeder guppies in the same tank, bad idea, they made my guppies sick killing many of them I did treat the water and everything but theyre still dying I think it might be parasites possibly?







. I want to catch all the guppies put them in the 10gal and put the rhom in the 55. But first id like to drain the 55 gal put new stones, filter, etc so the rhom wont get sick and die like my guppies did. I plan on bringing the outside hose to fill the tank back up, bad idea? Any pointers for going about the transfer maybe you guys know some things i dont? - Thanks Jake


----------



## FoxSanjuro (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm fairly new to piranha keeping, but I used to work as plumber during the summer break for school. The outside hose bib produces the same water that comes from your faucet. The only differece would be the hose itself. If its safe for you to use to drink and swim, its probably okay for your Rhom.


----------



## Chauncey (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

FoxSanjuro said:


> I'm fairly new to piranha keeping, but I used to work as plumber during the summer break for school. *The outside hose bib produces the same water that comes from your faucet.* The only differece would be the hose itself. If its safe for you to use to drink and swim, its probably okay for your Rhom.


Unless you have a water softener or house filter... Typically those are bypassed for exterior water sources, because its a waste of softener salt and it can harm your lawn or plants.

They also say you arent supposed to drink from garden hoses, unless they are RV/camper hoses and labeled safe for human use. Garden hoses are made from PVC, which uses lead as a stabilizer. I wouldnt be too worried about it unless your are running hot water through the hose.


----------



## FoxSanjuro (Dec 7, 2011)

agreed


----------



## Chauncey (Oct 23, 2011)

thanks guys


----------

